# Excel 2007 Wert ermitteln (am nächsten 0)



## Tuneup (18. April 2010)

*Excel 2007 Wert ermitteln (am nächsten 0)*

Mal eine Fragem,
ich habe eine Spalte mit zahlen (positive sowie negative), und ich möchte aus der spalte den wert ermitteln der am nächsten an 0 liegt.
In der Spalte daneben stehen verschiedenen Namen die den Werten zugeordneet sind. Es soll der Name desjenigen angezeigt werden dessen wert am nächsten an 0 liegt.

Ich hoffe das PRoblem ist klar geworden...
(Das wichtigere ist aber erstmal den Wert zu ermitteln, den Namen dazu wäre praktisch, aber nicht notwendig)


----------



## Tomfighter (18. April 2010)

*AW: Excel 2007 Wert ermitteln (am nächsten 0)*

Hey,

probiere es mal mit diesem Link: Wert am nchsten zu 0 - Excel

MfG Tomfighter


----------

